# Buon anno



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2021)

So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.

Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.


Oh: comunque un abbraccio e un augurio a tutti, vado a sorvegliare il malato che ho messo un po' a letto (perdonate lo sfogo ma ho un diavolo per capello).


----------



## alberto15 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Buon anno , e che sia migliore del 2020!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
> Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.
> 
> Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.
> ...


Buon anno e speriamo in bene per il 2021.
Chiama il papino, e digli che sei rimasta senza tachipirina  se te la va a prendere. 
Poi domani sera gli dici che hai bisogno lo spray per la gola. 
Scassagli le palle, così la volta prossima ci sta all'occhio


----------



## Marjanna (1 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
> Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.
> 
> Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.
> ...


Auguri a te e al piccolo. 
Tienilo monitorato. Non mi ricordo a quanto tempo fa risaliva l'altra febbre, ma per quanto i piccoli "reagiscano bene" non è neppure da andarsele a cercare.


----------



## Vera (1 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
> Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.
> 
> Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.
> ...


Non per difendere il tuo ex marito ma, con i bambini, sono cose che succedono.
Buon anno


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
> Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.
> 
> Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.
> ...


Un abbraccio a te, il piccolo dormirà tanto e poi tornerà vivace come al solito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2021)

Buon anno a tutti!


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Scusate il ritardo  buon inizio Anno ...


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Auguri a tutti


----------



## Lara3 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che fa quasi brutto dirlo, ma approfitto di un'incursione veloce e un augurio al forum.  Il 2020 si è chiuso con mio figlio che è tornato con la febbre a 39  . Tanto per non far mancare nulla, eh. Tralascio di dire da dove è tornato (alla faccia che non si potesse uscire dalla regione) che tanto suo padre è ricco, se pure si fosse preso una multa sapete che glie frega? Speriamo bene. Anche per quelli che erano con lui, tra cui un'ultranovantenne.... Ecco: queste cose non le capisco.  Comunque più facile che per mio figlio si tratti di bronchite, questa volta.  È un momento in cui non so (A non avere freni) cosa direi  al mio ex. Meglio che mi taccia.  (Febbre? What? Non aveva NIENTE. Si è solo scatenato un po' sulla neve, magari è solo una reazione.....  Eggia'.... è un bel non accorgersi quando la febbre è  "appena" a 39, il resto della diagnosi tralascio proprio).
> Alla faccia dell'attenzione con cui a volte rimprovera a me di essere "imprudente " a lasciarlo coi suoi amici.
> 
> Davvero il 2020 è stato un anno ricco di belle cose, non c'è che dire.
> ...


Tanti auguri a te e al tuo piccolo 
E
Auguri a tutti per un sereno 2021 ed in buona salute !


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi.... rispondo un pò a tutti. ieri sera avevo un  pò paura perché la febbre si è alzata tanto. Vedere certe temperature sul termometro e dover aspettare per dare un'altra dose di paracetamolo fa sempre un certo effetto. Oggi sta un pò meglio (l'ho fatto anche vedere da una pediatra), e quello è l'importante.

Ed è vero che sono cose che capitano, è che mi girano un pò le balle a pensare alle volte che quasi lui si scandalizza perché lo porto a giocare all'aperto coi coetanei non appena possibile (a quel punto per lui ci vuole prudenza), e poi lui incurante di tutti i divieti lo porta in altra regione dai suoi familiari (c'è anche un'anziana di oltre novant'anni, per intenderci, eh), lo lascia scatenare tutto il giorno sulla neve, e poi in casa col cuginetto "che tossiva tossiva" (parole di mio figlio, non ho motivo per non credergli). Cioé, va bene tutto, ma magari se c'è nella stessa casa il cuginetto che "tossisce tossisce", di questi tempi, si saluta anche tutti e si gira i tacchi, no? 

Dopo di che lo accompagna da me (già  bollente), senza  accorgersi di nulla (e vabbé  ),mio figlio che non appena gli ho chiesto se si sentisse la febbre ha negato l'evidenza ("mamma, se te lo dicevo poi tu mi tenevi in casa", questa è la risposta, data l'età ci può stare, meno male che son tutto fuorché distratta, con lui, perché fosse stato per lui era in piedi senza particolari problemi, con febbre già a 39).

Ci sta pure qualche giramento di coglioni da parte mia, eccheccavolo....

Se a questo si aggiunge che io sono per il lasciar "vivere" i bambini anche in questo periodo (che però non vuol dire commettere ogni genere di imprudenze) vi ho già detto tutto. Per dire: mio figlio gioca coi suoi amici. Se ce ne è uno che "tossisce tossisce" per qualche giorno gli starà lontano. Idem fanno i genitori che conosco io, e per fortuna nessuno di noi è tra quei matti che pensano di poter tenere in casa segregati i figli.

Per me ad una certa anche amen. Mi spiace per mio figlio, ma come dice @Brunetta , un pò di riposo e (spero) che si rimetta presto. Però (ripeto) un pò le balle girano....


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2021)

Buon anno


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... rispondo un pò a tutti. ieri sera avevo un  pò paura perché la febbre si è alzata tanto. Vedere certe temperature sul termometro e dover aspettare per dare un'altra dose di paracetamolo fa sempre un certo effetto. Oggi sta un pò meglio (l'ho fatto anche vedere da una pediatra), e quello è l'importante.
> 
> Ed è vero che sono cose che capitano, è che mi girano un pò le balle a pensare alle volte che quasi lui si scandalizza perché lo porto a giocare all'aperto coi coetanei non appena possibile (a quel punto per lui ci vuole prudenza), e poi lui incurante di tutti i divieti lo porta in altra regione dai suoi familiari (c'è anche un'anziana di oltre novant'anni, per intenderci, eh), lo lascia scatenare tutto il giorno sulla neve, e poi in casa col cuginetto "che tossiva tossiva" (parole di mio figlio, non ho motivo per non credergli). Cioé, va bene tutto, ma magari se c'è nella stessa casa il cuginetto che "tossisce tossisce", di questi tempi, si saluta anche tutti e si gira i tacchi, no?
> 
> ...


È sempre colpa degli ex


----------



## alberto15 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... rispondo un pò a tutti. ieri sera avevo un  pò paura perché la febbre si è alzata tanto. Vedere certe temperature sul termometro e dover aspettare per dare un'altra dose di paracetamolo fa sempre un certo effetto. Oggi sta un pò meglio (l'ho fatto anche vedere da una pediatra), e quello è l'importante.
> 
> Ed è vero che sono cose che capitano, è che mi girano un pò le balle a pensare alle volte che quasi lui si scandalizza perché lo porto a giocare all'aperto coi coetanei non appena possibile (a quel punto per lui ci vuole prudenza), e poi lui incurante di tutti i divieti lo porta in altra regione dai suoi familiari (c'è anche un'anziana di oltre novant'anni, per intenderci, eh), lo lascia scatenare tutto il giorno sulla neve, e poi in casa col cuginetto "che tossiva tossiva" (parole di mio figlio, non ho motivo per non credergli). Cioé, va bene tutto, ma magari se c'è nella stessa casa il cuginetto che "tossisce tossisce", di questi tempi, si saluta anche tutti e si gira i tacchi, no?
> 
> ...


Un comportamento da irresponsabile se posso permettermi, quello del padre del bambino.....


----------



## Foglia (3 Gennaio 2021)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È sempre colpa degli ex


No, vabbè, con suo figlio è comunque un padre presente.  Il problema sono i rapporti con me. Cioè: io ultimamente (e non solo purtroppo, anzi, ammetto che forse va un po' meglio rispetto a prima) mi sono sentita fare una serie di  "osservazioni ", direi del tutto gratuite (tipo "La giacca che ha su è troppo leggera", per dirne una). O ancora ieri stesso: "eh ma non lesinare la tachipirina se ha 38", quando il senso della mia attesa era tarato sui 39 del giorno prima (attendo un attimo per vedere se si alza ancora la febbre, ovviamente controllandolo). Gli risponderei con un bel "vaffa", cosa che ogni tanto capita, ma il più delle volte evito. Capisci che poi quando contestualizzo un attimo certe raccomandazioni un po' di nervoso mi piglia.  Poi passa. Ma mi piglia. A parti invertite non so come sarebbe stata.  Magari persino una bella segnalazione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, vabbè, con suo figlio è comunque un padre presente.  Il problema sono i rapporti con me. Cioè: io ultimamente (e non solo purtroppo, anzi, ammetto che forse va un po' meglio rispetto a prima) mi sono sentita fare una serie di  "osservazioni ", direi del tutto gratuite (tipo "La giacca che ha su è troppo leggera", per dirne una). O ancora ieri stesso: "eh ma non lesinare la tachipirina se ha 38", quando il senso della mia attesa era tarato sui 39 del giorno prima (attendo un attimo per vedere se si alza ancora la febbre, ovviamente controllandolo). Gli risponderei con un bel "vaffa", cosa che ogni tanto capita, ma il più delle volte evito. Capisci che poi quando contestualizzo un attimo certe raccomandazioni un po' di nervoso mi piglia.  Poi passa. Ma mi piglia. A parti invertite non so come sarebbe stata.  Magari persino una bella segnalazione.


Anche perché la febbre è una forma di difesa.


----------



## spleen (6 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Martes (6 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


>


Lo adoro da sempre!
I suoi discorsi sono l'unica cosa che amo del capodanno...


----------

